# Setting up Filezilla FTP



## Cybrnook2002 (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, I have the server installed on my pc, and my friend has the client. I have port forwarded on my router for port 21 and for the open port connection range 50000-51000. I have adjusted my AVG firewall to allow apache server services and file sharing. My friend can connect to my pc. I see him on my server list, and I see him connect as passive. But when he pulls the LIST command, he gets an error 405 can get file info. He cant seem to pull my shared directories. He can connect, but cant see any files or folders, even though I have him setup with read permission on 4 directories. Any ideas?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 12, 2008)

Does he have a home directory on his account?


----------



## Flak (Aug 12, 2008)

You may also have to setup port 20 on your router to be forwarded to your server.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Aug 12, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Does he have a home directory on his account?



Yeah, my Music folder is his home directory.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Aug 12, 2008)

Flak said:


> You may also have to setup port 20 on your router to be forwarded to your server.



Already did, 20 and 21


----------



## Flak (Aug 12, 2008)

you opened the range in your router and set it in filezilla server?


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Aug 12, 2008)

Flak said:


> you opened the range in your router and set it in filezilla server?



I set two ranges, 20-21 for FTP in and out. And then 50000-51000 for connection with server.


----------



## Flak (Aug 12, 2008)

the 50000-51000 you are using for pasv?  Did you specify that range in filezilla server as well?  After that I'm out of ideas, does your isp block ftp ports/traffic?  If so try setting up filezilla for ftps, default port for that is 990.  

My current ISP (charter) says they don't block any ports (if that's true they definitely monitor traffic) so I was having your same problem until I setup filezilla for ftps.
The only other time I've seen that with regular ftp is when port 20 isn't specified and pasv range isn't specified.

Other then that I'm out of ideas now.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Aug 12, 2008)

Flak said:


> the 50000-51000 you are using for pasv?  Did you specify that range in filezilla server as well?  After that I'm out of ideas, does your isp block ftp ports/traffic?  If so try setting up filezilla for ftps, default port for that is 990.
> 
> My current ISP (charter) says they don't block any ports (if that's true they definitely monitor traffic) so I was having your same problem until I setup filezilla for ftps.
> The only other time I've seen that with regular ftp is when port 20 isn't specified and pasv range isn't specified.
> ...



Yeah, I port forwarded my router for those ranges, and in Filezilla server settings I set the range from 50000-51000 also using a dedicated IP, as my ISP gives me a dedicated. It sucks, I mean, I called him and said ok logon. My avg popped up saying "hey, somethings going on" , so i permanently allowed it. He connected, I saw him in the status box, then I saw him go passive. His client called a LIST, then he got nothing, a time out. How do I go FTPS?


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Aug 12, 2008)

From my log:

(000003) 12.08.2008 20:52:28 - (not logged in) (XXX.XXX.91.174)> USER XXXX
(000003) 12.08.2008 20:52:28 - (not logged in) (XXX.XXX.91.174)> 331 Password required for XXXX
(000003) 12.08.2008 20:52:28 - (not logged in) (XXX.XXX.91.174)> PASS **********
(000003) 12.08.2008 20:52:28 - XXXX(XXX.XXX.91.174)> 230 Logged on
(000003) 12.08.2008 20:52:28 - XXXX (XXX.XXX.91.174)> PWD
(000003) 12.08.2008 20:52:28 - XXXX (XXX.XXX.91.174)> 257 "/" is current directory.
(000003) 12.08.2008 20:52:28 - XXXX (XXX.XXX.91.174)> TYPE I
(000003) 12.08.2008 20:52:28 - XXXX (XXX.XXX.91.174)> 200 Type set to I
(000003) 12.08.2008 20:52:28 - XXXX (XXX.XXX.91.174)> PASV
(000003) 12.08.2008 20:52:28 - XXXX (XXX.XXX.91.174)> 227 Entering Passive Mode (XX,XX,XX,XX,195,83)
(000003) 12.08.2008 20:52:28 - XXXX (XXX.XXX.91.174)> LIST
(000003) 12.08.2008 20:52:38 - XXXX (XXX.XXX.91.174)> 425 Can't open data connection.
(000003) 12.08.2008 20:53:15 - XXXX (XXX.XXX.91.174)> disconnected.

X's represent his IP and his user name. naturally I took them out for security reasons, second set to the right behind "Entering passive mode" was my ip, followed by two more sets of numbers


EDIT: I just thought of this, But if we are running passive, then his pc also needs two sockets open (Command, and Data). Hes running the same router and AVG firewall as me. I probably should try configuring his router and firewall for port forwarding and allowances , huh?


----------



## Flak (Aug 12, 2008)

Verify his avg isn't blocking it, he doesn't need to configure anything in his router if he's just connecting to you and downloading.

FTPS is actually very simple with filezilla, not at home to walk you through it.  But if you got this far I'm sure just playing with it you'll figure it out.  Hardest part is setting up the generic certificate with filezilla, which is even very easy.

The 425 can't open data connection is the error I get with my current ISP if I try to run a ftp server through the normal ports (20/21).  I tried other ports, I can always connect but can never send a list.  So I setup filezilla for ftps and it works great as usual.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Aug 12, 2008)

Maybe when you get home, through me a few detailed lines. Is it as easy as using the "force ssl" check box?


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Aug 13, 2008)

Flak, where are you??????  How do I set up those certificates?


----------



## Flak (Aug 13, 2008)

In Filezilla Server go to SSL/TLS Settings > Generate new certificate button > Fill out the prevelant information > tell it where to save the key and cert (it's a single file) > slap the generate certificate button

still under SSL/TLS settings point private key and certificate to the same file, if they didn't automagically fill in after you generated the cert

I have everything checked, as that seems to keep it working 100% for me with my ISP.  

You can also set the listen port for FTPS, default for me was 990 (at least I don't remember changing it)


----------

